# Changing oil on GT5000 at 5 hours???



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Where in the heck was that located in my manual or anywhere else? I recently saw a post on this and I guess I just didn't know about it. Still waiting for filters from amicks --- dont know where he went with em --- (haha) --- BTW, does anyone know who produces Kohler's filters for them? What oil do you guys recommend for me --- I am getting in my home stretch --- very light winter work as I am down south in LA and probably one last grass/field cut for the year --- some winter fertilization and maybe lawn sweeping action. I generally use straight 30WT-HD but wanted to check with you guys. It doesn't get very cold here.

Thanks again! 

Andy


----------



## jeffgt (Sep 16, 2003)

The 5 hour oil change is from times past, much like changing your new truck's oil when you hit 500 miles. Neither Kohler nor B&S recommend it, but old habits die hard. Do not use straight 30 weight oil, it can cause problems with the hydraulic lifters in the Kohler engines. I don't know about the B&S model.

I've used Mobil 1 5w-30 since my first oil change at 25 hours. I've been running Mobil 1 for more than 100 hours now without any problem or loss of oil. I've change it every 25 hours, and its always come out very clean so I think like with cars its safe to leave sythetic in for two to four times as long as dino oils. I just don't want to use my tractor to test that theory.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Thanks for the info. Hey what does the engine (Kohler 25HP) come loaded with in terms of oil type and brand? How many quarts for full job? Thanks 

Andy


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*oil change*

Andy the manual on my Cub said to change the oil at 8hrs it has a 15HP Kawasaki. I know on the Cub 2166 which has the Kohler 16HP it says to change it at 5hrs. But i would not go over 10hrs without changing the oil the first time just to get the break in oil out. And yes Kohler says to use 10w30 not 30w.
Jody:usa:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin_
> 
> *Hey what does the engine (Kohler 25HP) come loaded with in terms of oil type and brand? How many quarts for full job? *


Don't know the brand, whoever they have a current contract with. The capacity is one quart w/ oil & filter. I'm considering going to a larger filter, which I feel, will improve things on three fronts.

1. Larger oil capacity from a lubrication standpoint.

2. Increased cooling capacity of oil.

3. Increased filtration.


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

The sticker on the bottom side of my L130 seat has the maint schedule and it calls out for a 5 hour initial, then every 25 and every 100.


----------



## markfnc (Sep 16, 2003)

My salesman for my DLT 3000, said to change the oil at 2 hours, then at 25. I have done the 2 hours, figuring for the cost of 2 qrts of oil, it was worth it to be safe. I used Briggs oil.


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

The concerns are...

1) Do it to early, then you may have metal shavings churning around until your next oil change 20 to 25 hours later

2) Do it to late and you have had metal shaving churning around already for too long.

I thought the rule of thumb was to follow the manufacturer recommendation... failing that... 5 hours.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

:dazed: Your spose to change oil in these things!!! :dazed:


----------



## markfnc (Sep 16, 2003)

Tisenberg,

Thanks, that makes sense. I was thinking of chaging the oil at the end of the season again anyway. In NC that is mid December, then start mowing again in Mid February. At that time I will be at 12-15 hours depending on weather and how often I have to mow between now and then.


----------



## jeffgt (Sep 16, 2003)

Metal shavings were a problem years ago, but apperently both Kohler and B&S feel that it isn't today. Neither manufacturer is recommending a five hour oil change on their twins. Since they want their engines to be tought reliable they would recommend an early oil change as a simple method of improving their reputations for reliability. Of coarse more frequent oil changes aren't going to hurt anything, just cost more time and money.

I use the long Kohler filter, and have installed an oil cooler so my tractor uses more oil then the stock configuration. It takes something between 2 1/4 and 2 1/3 quarts. I wish the drain plug were more accessable. I have a very hard time closing the thing because of the frame.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I still change the oil at five hours on a new machine. Not mych has changed in the manufacturing process and metal shaving often stay at the bottom of the engine. Only way to get them out is to empty the oil.


----------



## DaYooper (Sep 18, 2003)

I don't know about Kohler, but in the manual for my new B&S 25hp twin ELS it states in bold letters: "Change oil after first 5 to 8 hours of use."


----------



## jeffgt (Sep 16, 2003)

I stand corrected B&S still has issues, Kohler does not, Kohler manual attached. 

http://www.kohlerengines.com/pdf/tp_2475_d.pdf


----------

